# best place for multicolor transfers?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I've used SemoImprints alot, but have had mix results with them.
I've used FM expressions for 1 color, but am not a fan with how plasticy ( i know not a word) it feels.

I have two potential jobs for 2 or 3 color transfers that I would be pressing on the spot at the sports field. But can't have issues. Need 100% result every time.

Please let me know who you use!

Thank you.


----------

